# i think the real question on everyones mind is....



## Hawkeye Pierce (Jul 15, 2002)

how many assists is miller gonna average a game next year??? i mean he got 11 per on one of the worst teams in the league, now he has 2 very good post players, and 2 good perimiter scorers to pass to in the starting lineup! were talking like 16 apg here! haha jk but still he could definitely get near 12 if you ask me.


----------



## thuglife (Jul 19, 2002)

it didnt cross my mind once


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Miller will easily lead the league in assists. The Clippers will dominate with him and he will be the starting point guard on the Western Confrence team.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think his assists total will move past 10 per game. If you look at some prolific passers in the game, their assists averages never seemed to vary all that much as far as being good already and getting better.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

You think his assists average will go down? How does that work? He is now on a team with loads of talent and great scorers/finishers. I say he bumps up the assist aveage to 12 per.


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Well look at mike bibby last year he averaged only 5 assists per game with the multitalented kings after averaging 8 assists per game with the less talented grizzlies the year before. So its possible to average less. But I still expect miller to average about 9 or ten a game he's just too good not to.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

who holds the record for averaging assists per game?


I dont think its out of the question for Miller to possibly break it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What you guys need to understand is why he lead the league in assists. When your on a worse team it is easier to get assists if your a distributor. Yes I realy said that. Look at it like this, Q, Maggette, Odom and Brand can all make their own shots and get to the basket. On the other hand his teammates in on the Cavs relied on him to give them the ball when they were open, because they couldnt slash to the basket or create their own shots. If Andre didnt pass them the ball they probably werent going to score. I see Andre having around 8 assists per game. Is that bad? By no means. Hes the last piece to the clipper puzzle. Give them one year to jell together and they will be somewhere in the top 5 seed.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

The real question is whether Sterling will resign Olowokandi, and give Brand, Miller and potentially Odom and Maggette extensions this summer.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

True..that is the question. Will Donald Sterling finally learn from his mistakes?


----------



## Ice (Jun 8, 2002)

Yeah but of the past clippers who has really deserved top dollar nobody except maybe ron harper. Look at Maurice Taylor and Derek Anderson they wanted the max and look at where their at now their not exactly franchise players.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

yeah, thats true. Who other than Ron Harper at the time was worth resigning?

They cant really be mistakes.

He just plain hasnt had a player good enough to resign.


----------

